
Tor Is For Everyone: Why You Should Use Tor - Garbage
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2014/06/why-you-should-use-tor
======
greenyoda
_" Perhaps you end up with an embarrassing medical condition and you want to
search for information about it but you don't want Google and every advertiser
to know about your bodily functions. Tor can help you keep that information
private."_

Using DuckDuckGo instead of Google will also protect your privacy, without the
performance degradation incurred by Tor.

 _" Tor can also help prevent online tracking more generally as well. Proper
use of Tor can circumvent most third party trackers that governments and
corporations can use to track your browsing habits and send you obnoxious
intrusive advertisements."_

Installing a few browser add-ons (AdBlock Edge, RequestPolicy, NoScript,
Cookie Monster, BetterPrivacy, etc.) can block most tracking and ads.

